# Daryl "Majic" Dorsey



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

The former streetball star has been contacted about joining the Lakers summer league team. This would be great if it happened. He may not be the savior at the point guard position but he does have talent and would be worth a look along with Will Conroy.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Uhhh....do you mean "Magic"? Yeaahhhh....let's learn how to spell buddy! :clap:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Uhhh....do you mean "Magic"? Yeaahhhh....let's learn how to spell buddy! :clap:


lol


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

I'm not stupid but "Majic" is the slang name. Kind of like "because" and "cuz"


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

22ryno said:


> I'm not stupid but "Majic" is the slang name. Kind of like "because" and "cuz"



LOL, suuuuuure. It's the same number of letters!


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

He looked pretty good in the game I saw of the pre-draft camp.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If he really wants to make the league, he should go to the NBDL and try and dominate the comp there.


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/draft2005/profiles/DarylDorsey.html

Here's a profile and his nickname is "Majic" like I said before.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

I know it was at a JuCo but he averaged 28 ppg and 8 apg... that's impressive. He was also a football star in high school so you'd have to imagine he has some strength for his size.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

sounds good


----------

